# Something to consider



## Hushpuppy (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not yet stoned so this may be really bizarre to consider. :doh:

 We love to stick our noses into flowers of many plants and sniff away at the wonderful odors that are being emitted there.

 At the same time, we scoff at dogs and cats who go around sniffing each others' genitals.

 I wonder if some day in the future, if Earth was visited by a people who were sentient plants. Would they think we were weird for sniffing the genitals of their plant cousins.... Just a thought :doh:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2015)

You need to smoke a big one,contemplate that and get back to us with your final ANALasis.  analysis.. LOL


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yea you just ate a half quarter of shrooms lol. 
That is some deep stuff bro better burn one down then let us know like Rose suggested.


----------



## blondlebanese (Jan 7, 2015)

when a dog says hello by sniffing my crotch, I do the same.  would be rude not to.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 7, 2015)

been saying this for years, the reason we find flowers "pretty" is its their genitals were looking @

some like to look @ plants, me, net-porn works but when you think about it, its very similar...ya? (that logic escaped the wife too, oh-well)
:48:


----------



## roots69 (Jan 13, 2015)

That's funny!! But true!!!


----------

